# What's the best dual-crown for a Sur Ron?



## michelangelo (May 2, 2004)

I'm coming from the dirtbike (offroad and enduro and desert) riding world and just picked up a Sur Ron X with RST Killah fork. I want to upgrade but don't want to spend over $800 for a dual crown. What would be a dual crown, inverted or other, that would give me the best ride for enduro/downhill style riding?


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

First off, you can't get a quality dc fork for under 800 new.if you are willing to spend a little more, the marzocchi bomber 58 is a cheaper, simpler version of a fox dh fork. second, the bike you mentioned is a dirt bike. second, this is a mtb fork. it will not hold up to the uses of a dirt bike.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

As stated, a new fork for under 800 is going to be difficult to come by, especially with 2020/2021 stock issues. Beyond that, the issues that you have is that Luna/Sur Ron appears to be using a custom triple clamp and axle setup which looks to be related to front wheel width more then anything. That rules out most MTB forks as only the manitou dorado or DVO emerald if you're going to maintain the oem triple clamp.

From some quick googling, it appears most elect to just bolt up a mtb fork with the MTB triple clamps, and then just lace a moto rim, to a mtb fat bike front hub. either way, nothing about this is going to be cheap. Just spit balling here, Used fox 40 or Rockshox Boxxer - $800 - $1000, Tusk 26x1.6 Rim - $70, MTB 36h front hub - $90, Spokes - $50. If you're doing the labor yourself and lacing the wheels, it seems like you could get out for under $1,300 - 1,500. Labor is going to end up running you around 200-300 for the rim and the fork change.






fork upgrade for my sur ron - Electricbike.com Ebike Forum


Has anyone upgraded there front forks on sur ron?I need help Figuring out what my options are DavidGTiSolar



electricbike.com


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

michelangelo said:


> I'm coming from the dirtbike (offroad and enduro and desert) riding world and just picked up a Sur Ron X with RST Killah fork. I want to upgrade but don't want to spend over $800 for a dual crown. What would be a dual crown, inverted or other, that would give me the best ride for enduro/downhill style riding?


Sorry Michelangelo, but a Sur Ron X is an electric dirt bike, not an ebike. Please read the rules of this forum and do not post about electric dirt bikes. Locking thread!


----------

